# E39 DSP Rear Deck question



## ZeroDfx (Sep 2, 2005)

Are the two rear deck speakers that are sitting in a closed module attached underneath the rear deck supposed to be stock, OEM "subwoofers"?

I've read of the addition of ski-pass woofers so I assumed the rear deck speakers were just "fill". So what are these rear deck speakers, and has any one replced them with larger subwoofers, short of the M-Audio kit which I've also seen?

I guess I'm hoping by replacing the DSP amp and adding 6.5" subwoofers to the rear deck, I can round out the low-end sound without reaching "rap" (which I don't listen to) proportions of booming/thumping.

Any ideas?
TIA, NIck


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

ZeroDfx said:


> Are the two rear deck speakers that are sitting in a closed module attached underneath the rear deck supposed to be stock, OEM "subwoofers"?
> 
> I've read of the addition of ski-pass woofers so I assumed the rear deck speakers were just "fill". So what are these rear deck speakers, and has any one replced them with larger subwoofers, short of the M-Audio kit which I've also seen?
> 
> ...


Since I acquired my E-39 with DSP I've started listening to a lot of rap, heavy metal, and movie sound tracks. Those are the only things it does a good job on. Actually, Yo Yo Ma also sounds okay on it, but most other classical is out


----------



## PScalfano (Nov 13, 2007)

The box that is under the rear deck is indeed the oem "subwoofer". I believe it is a bandpass box. There are also 2 pods with speakers in them on the cabin side. They are underneath the grills of the parcel shelf. You can see them in the far left and right of this picture:










I replaced the OEM "sub" with 2 10" subs in infinite baffle (free air) configuration and also removed the "rear fill" pods. I love how it sounds and it takes up no trunk space at all.





















ZeroDfx said:


> Are the two rear deck speakers that are sitting in a closed module attached underneath the rear deck supposed to be stock, OEM "subwoofers"?
> 
> I've read of the addition of ski-pass woofers so I assumed the rear deck speakers were just "fill". So what are these rear deck speakers, and has any one replced them with larger subwoofers, short of the M-Audio kit which I've also seen?
> 
> ...


----------



## ZeroDfx (Sep 2, 2005)

*Excellent Example*

Thanks, that's just what I wanted to see. This reminds me of the M-Audio upgrade w/ the two 10" subs. I probably don't need to go that far; a couple 6.5" or 8" subs would probably meet my needs. If I could do that without a lot of cutting, that would be great.
I take it you didn't think it was worthwhile to try and use the existing pod with larger speakers in it?

A couple other questions:
Did you have to cut into the rear deck to create an oening, or was there one already there for the M-Audio option?

Did you add a separate amp for the subs, or is it a separate channel on your main amp?

Thank you for your help,
Nick


----------



## PScalfano (Nov 13, 2007)

I did cut into the deck in the spot where the M-audio punchouts would be. Since M audio was not an option until 01, my car (00) did not have punchouts. It was not that bad.

I upgraded the front speakers to a 2 way set, took out the OEM amp, and replaced it with 2 amps (1 for sub, 1 for front speakers).










Glad to help. lots of pics here: http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b379/PScalfano/E39 audio project/


----------



## ZeroDfx (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks again for the photos; I appreciate it.:thumbup:


----------



## itsuzzy (Mar 26, 2015)

*Nice setup*



PScalfano said:


> I did cut into the deck in the spot where the M-audio punchouts would be. Since M audio was not an option until 01, my car (00) did not have punchouts. It was not that bad.
> 
> I upgraded the front speakers to a 2 way set, took out the OEM amp, and replaced it with 2 amps (1 for sub, 1 for front speakers).
> 
> ...


Hey this is exactly what i was looking for but i cant acces your photobucket profile its locked with a password ? thanks


----------

